
A Tesla supercharger was professionally sabotaged just in time for Thanksgiving - ryanstanton
http://insideevs.com/barstow-tesla-supercharger-vandalized-thanksgiving-weekend/
======
6stringmerc
While sabotage may be a functional term regarding the utility of the outcome,
I suspect that the intended purpose was one of profit for the criminals, thus
I'd rather it be labeled a "heist" or "theft" for accuracy. Sabotage, to me,
makes it sound like a different kind of motivation.

------
ryanstanton
From the pictures it doesn't appear any copper wires were removed, the large
conductors are still very much there. They got a few 480V breakers, which
aren't worth much, maybe $50/ea on eBay. It appears to be sabotage to me.

------
ChuckMcM
Probably copper thieves but serious stuff to be cutting up 480V feeds, easy to
get electrocuted. I am surprised they don't have surveillance at these things.

------
tsomctl
> Then, they cut the electric supply wires to EVERY Supercharger with
> commercial grade tools (they are big cables).

Harbor Freight bolt cutters, $30, would do it. So would a sawzall. A hack saw
would too, but be slower.

